# Flowerhorn swollen stomach



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi my flowerhorn has had a swollen belly for about 3 weeks now. This might sound wierd but before this his anus or whatever a fish has was hanging out and it was like that for a few weeks. I thought he was constipated but now i know he is not. He scales also look stretched because of this. He does not eat and he is not agressive anymore. About a week and a half ago i moved him into a different tank. All he does is hide in a decoration. If a fish comes in there he will chase them out then go back in. Im not sure what to do now. Someone please help!!!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Need more information such as what do test's reveal for ammonia,nitrites,nitrates?
What size tank?, how long has tank holding this fish been running (was it cycled?)
What is maint routine? what is diet?
Without this info,it is crap shoot as to predicting what may be affecting the fish.
could be internal parasite ,bacterial infection in gut,or blockage. Perhap's medication such as Metronidazole (crushed up and mixed with food, or treat water as per instruction's)or medication such as Praziquantel (prazipro) will bring relief, along with twice weekly water changes of 30 % for a few week's.
Is what I would try.


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

Ammonia and all are basically at zero. It is in a 72 gallon tank id say it is about 3.5 inches. The tank was cycled and all the fish that were moved into were fine. The diet consists of flakes pellets guppies veggie flakes and freeze dried brine shrimp. I switch it up everyday or two. He was fed once a day and sometimes twice but rarely. The guppies are every couple weeks


----------

